# Huron river report



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Good morning I will be posting reports on the huron river ice conditions untill it opens for boats. 
During the last mini warm up the ice was very dirty and grey. 
I AM SO READY! 
Tagalong


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks! Ice-out can’t come too soon!


----------



## ubermed74 (Nov 9, 2021)

Agreed


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Wednesday feb 16. Still ice covered but is a beautiful dirty grey color with lots of water on top. I could see open water about 2mi out from end of the river. Tagalong


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Thursday feb 17 open water at the bridge above the ramp area. Heavy flow of flood water. Up steam at bridge on mason rd the river is open and fields are flooded. Lake is open at end of river rite now so there is room for the ice. Wont be long now!


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

it was really rolling in Monroeville today ...


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Huron


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Fri .....river is open and good flow until you get to the boat basin then solid to the lake.


----------



## puge (May 14, 2009)

🥳


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was in lorain today and there was ice about 200 yards out from shore but then looked open with white caps from what I could see 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

I was in lorain today and there was ice about 200 yards out from shore but then looked open with white caps from what I could see 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

tagalong09 said:


> Good morning I will be posting reports on the huron river ice conditions untill it opens for boats.
> During the last mini warm up the ice was very dirty and grey.
> I AM SO READY!
> Tagalong


Thank you....


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Feb 20th. Sunday 2pm River upstream of ramp area is open until the rt 6 bridge. Ice jam here. Open at the ramp area down to the boat basin then solid unbroken clear out to east wall. Very rotten look to the ice. Shouldnd be long now.
Lake is open at river mouth and a brown color. I can see ice on the horizon. Tagalong


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

tagalong09 said:


> Feb 20th. Sunday 2pm River upstream of ramp area is open until the rt 6 bridge. Ice jam here. Open at the ramp area down to the boat basin then solid unbroken clear out to east wall. Very rotten look to the ice. Shouldnd be long now.
> Lake is open at river mouth and a brown color. I can see ice on the horizon. Tagalong


Thanks for the updates , cannot wait to get the boat back out.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mon feb 21.. ice and huge log trash jam just upstream of railroad bridge remains. Ramp ice is broken into large chunks but still in place. River is open from ramp area down to the hotel.
Ice from hotel out to the east wall covers the entire river. 
Rains tonite will help a lot.
Lake has a nice stained blue color to it. Not a lot of ice seen floating on the lake at all but there has been a south breeze all morning. 
Shouldnt be long now. Tagalong


----------



## GRW (Aug 31, 2006)

Lake Erie Webcams | Ohio’s Lake Erie Shores & Islands
This link has various lake cameras that may be of interest. . Mouth of the Huron river is one


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Yep i look at that 1st thing each morning. Neesd to be adjusted to the rite a little. I only live 3 mi down river road so its not a bother and i can hit the dairy queen if i want to. Thanks tagalong


----------



## gatorman841 (Feb 12, 2013)

tagalong09 said:


> Yep i look at that 1st thing each morning. Neesd to be adjusted to the rite a little. I only live 3 mi down river road so its not a bother and i can hit the dairy queen if i want to. Thanks tagalong


Looks like some of that log jam broke free. River is full of *** but should be wide open after that clears. It’s getting very close , a ease up on the winds now would be nice.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tue feb 22. River is open but not free of debris so you will need to be careful. Still a good log jam at the railroad bridge. Ice chunks still cover the ramps. Tagalong


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Feb 23 wed. River and ramps are now open for the 2022 season. All that debris that was at the rail bridge is now out in the lake.bug line of shove ice just off the river by the lite house.
Hope everyone has a safr season. Tagalong
Last daily report


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

tagalong09 said:


> Feb 23 wed. River and ramps are now open for the 2022 season. All that debris that was at the rail bridge is now out in the lake.bug line of shove ice just off the river by the lite house.
> Hope everyone has a safr season. Tagalong
> Last daily report


Tagalong...thanks for all of your posts on the Huron...and now hopefully everyone remembers that a North wind will bring in the ice flows and to be vigilant if you go out jigging...you can get blocked out...


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

tagalong09 said:


> Feb 23 wed. River and ramps are now open for the 2022 season.  All that debris that was at the rail bridge is now out in the lake.bug line of shove ice just off the river by the lite house.
> Hope everyone has a safr season. Tagalong
> Last daily report


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

Any info on Catawba ramp ? Satellite shot has been cloudy .


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Bunch of ice moving thru the river. Something up stream must have broken free. Been flowing like this for the last couple of days. My bet is this will be the last of it. Sorry can't get the picture to load.


----------



## kisherfisher (Jul 16, 2012)

fishhogg said:


> Bunch of ice moving thru the river. Something up stream must have broken free. Been flowing like this for the last couple of days. My bet is this will be the last of it. Sorry can't get the picture to load.


Thank you sir ! Picture not needed, your word is good enough for me. The weather and indicators are saying it is close .


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Need the right wind to blow it out from the launch at Catawba. Dont see that direction until Friday.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just left the river. Most of ice is at the pier parking lot.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea, my wife sent me a picture of a boat that put in and tried to go out. They turned around about half way up the river. I appreciate the effort. It won't be long. Nights are starting to stay warm. I think we are just waiting on the ramp areas to clear up and then it is game on! my guess is 2 weeks.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

Saw a boat on Huron Webcam just now.Hope we can get our first fishing post soon.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just went by the parking lot at huron. 10am. About 10 riggs in yhe lot. Lake looks good. Hope someone posts a report today


----------



## asp235 (10 mo ago)

Thank you for your eyes…


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

3;30 p.m.just saw a custom boat and fishing boat headed in


----------



## TM1 (May 31, 2021)

YOU TO TAGALONG IM GETTING ANTSY NOW THE ICE IS GOING AWAY TO START TROLLING AN JIGGING A BIT TOO


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

Went out today with Damit dave. We got 5 and had a nice day on the water
P 10s 30/30 with 2oz. AND SO IT BEGINS. TAGALONG


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Good timing on yesterday-today is a no go, winds 40-45 mph!


----------



## asp235 (10 mo ago)

28mph sustained winds right now…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

